# Strainer in Royal Gorge



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

*Update*

We spent several hours working on this log, and were unable to completely remove it. We were able to cut approximately 6 feet off the log on the river right side. The log extends approximately 10 feet out on each side of the pylon. If you stay away from the pylon you should not have problems with this log. 

AHRA River Rangers


----------



## racerx (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you.


----------

